# This eye focus sounds good



## sanj (Nov 27, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNjRS6ongt0


----------



## bluemoon (Nov 30, 2017)

Sanj is actually talking about Sony cameras keeping the subject's eye in focus as the camera is being moved around. . . 

pierre


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 30, 2017)

bluemoon said:


> Sanj is actually talking about Sony cameras keeping the subject's eye in focus as the camera is being moved around. . .
> 
> pierre



An experienced Canon shooter can follow the eye and program in AF point relative to camera orientation just as easily as a Sony shooter. Exposure simulation is extremely limited in any exposure with flash in it, to the point of it being irrelevant in a studio situation, for every plus point there is a counter point.

The Canon shooter wasn't using a comparable lens yada yada yada.

There is no right or wrong, just what works best for each of us, for some that is Sony, for some Canon, most competent photographers can get perfectly good results with both. Who cares?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Nov 30, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Exposure simulation is extremely limited in any exposure with flash in it, to the point of it being irrelevant in a studio situation



In fact it makes the camera unusable in a flash situation with no modeling lamps. Must be disabled.


----------



## bwud (Nov 30, 2017)

3kramd5 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Exposure simulation is extremely limited in any exposure with flash in it, to the point of it being irrelevant in a studio situation
> ...



I have long wondered what the camera does when setting effect is OFF. I imagine it’s base ISO wide open, but what’s the exposure time? Whatever rate the sensor reads out at?


----------



## Besisika (Nov 30, 2017)

I think we need someone who uses it on a daily basis to explain it more in detail so that we could understand more. 
Eye focus sounds great, but how is it different from the Canon face detection in LV?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl1_0GPb50g#t=2m46s

Seems pretty modest to me.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 1, 2017)

Besisika said:


> I think we need someone who uses it on a daily basis to explain it more in detail so that we could understand more.
> Eye focus sounds great, but how is it different from the Canon face detection in LV?



Can't speak for face detection on Canon cams, since I don't own any this moment.

On Sony A9, camera has both features face and Eye AF. If the subject is not moving too QUICKLY, Eye AF gives much better. Tack sharp everytimes, even with f1.4 primes. When subject runs quickly(toward to camera) Face AF works better.


----------



## bwud (Dec 1, 2017)

Besisika said:


> I think we need someone who uses it on a daily basis to explain it more in detail so that we could understand more.



It finds a face, then with the found face it attempts to focus on the closest eye.



Besisika said:


> Eye focus sounds great, but how is it different from the Canon face detection in LV?



In my limited experience with face detection (on the 5D iii), I found it tends to find a face and then focus on the closest part, i.e. the nose.


----------

